# Sleeping goats



## Amber_england (Jun 3, 2015)

I had a question about the sleeping habits of everyone's goats. Mine usually get up around 6am and enjoy nibbling on some brush until I go out and give them their morning grain ration, typically between 7:00 and 8:00. By 10:00 am they all seem to have picked out a comfy spot and are either napping or chewing their cud. It's hot here, in the 90's with high humidity so it really dosent surprise me that they spend much of the day relaxing in the shade, what's strange to me is that two days in a room now with two different goats I've come home and seen them sprawled out on their sides, instantly worried I've gone over to check on them, called their names with no response only to have the rest of the herd hurry over and in the process accidentally bump the goat I was originally worried about, the sprawled out goat would instantly jump up as if startled out of a deep sleep, and otherwise resume acting normally. Is it normal for goats to sleep heavily like this or is it a cause for concern?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Normal for heavy sleeping.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Normal. If I go into the barn when I normally don't, mine are usually down and out. Some will jump up and stare at me, others just sort of lounge and stretch and maybe get to their feet.


----------

